# Making Homemade Lures



## murf102246 (Nov 18, 2007)

I would like to start making my own topwater lures and poppers for rock fishing and would like to know what to use for sealer, primer, topcoat and best types of wood to use any help will be appreciated


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Go to a good hobby shop they should have blocks of Bass and Balsa Wood for carving, and can stear you in the right direction to finsh them.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

you can make killer striper poppers out of broom stick handles


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Homemade Plugs*

Amen/ Ian

You can make some darned good plugs from broom handles or dowels,

My latest endeavor is PVC tubing with a wooden insert, I drill it for through wire then cover with epoxy paint, It's almost indestructible. C2


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Charlie2 said:


> Amen/ Ian
> 
> You can make some darned good plugs from broom handles or dowels,
> 
> My latest endeavor is PVC tubing with a wooden insert, I drill it for through wire then cover with epoxy paint, It's almost indestructible. C2



Charlie................you have a pic you could share? 

Sounds cool!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i think think wood of choice for bass is ceder


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd love to see a picture too! Thanks Charlie2


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

go to a cabinet shop and pick up scraps of maple, walnut, oak what ever... they're all hard, and heavy... make excellent pluggage...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Homemade Plugs*

I got a picture(finally, the tears are mine) and have it into the PC.

Now I need help in getting it into the thread. I'm not quite up to there yet. 

It's a picture of a couple of 'Smooks'; clones from production plugs. Maybe I'll get a threatening letter from some lawyer. That's happened before.

Gotta get the book out.

Meanwhile; do a search on 'Making Surf Plugs' on Google. I'm sure that someone has already published a lot of info. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Homemade Plugs*

Here's the picture of the plugs that I promised.

Thanks to my friend Toejam from Alabama, who does this thing, for the tutoring and help in teaching an old dog new tricks.

Anyhow here's the link

http://www.fishingflea.com/images/c2.jpg

Questions? Shoot.

Again, thanks Toejam, I owe you bigtime. C2


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice job Charlie! Those look sweet! Do you turn those on a lathe or shape them by hand?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Homemade Plugs*

I don't do any shaping except for the heads and tails; the bodies are PVC water pipe with wooden dowel inserts. You can make the heads and tails any shape that you desire. I don't like to make cupped faced poppers, but can if forced to.

The red and white one is one of my favorites. It is in pretty fair shape after landing numerous fish. Both are painted with two-part epoxy paint. The top is simply red and white. I could have left the back of the body bare, but I kinda like paint.

The bottom is base coated with some kind of chartreuse yellow mixture with the top airbrushed on. I like it for clear days. I also have other colors.

Both are coated with clear epoxy paint.

You can't destruct them with an axe The highest attrition rate is caused by sponging friends.

The eyes are dabs of yellow paint with a dot of black in the center. The hooks are hung with wire loops that go up around the through wire.

They are about 6-7 inches long. You can make them any size that you desire. I take a piece of PVC cut off then go to the hardware store and force fit the piece of PVC.

You can also hang the hooks with swivels and split rings.

Lots of fun and really easy to build. C2


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> I don't do any shaping except for the heads and tails; the bodies are PVC water pipe with wooden dowel inserts. You can make the heads and tails any shape that you desire. I don't like to make cupped faced poppers, but can if forced to.
> 
> The red and white one is one of my favorites. It is in pretty fair shape after landing numerous fish. Both are painted with two-part epoxy paint. The top is simply red and white. I could have left the back of the body bare, but I kinda like paint.
> 
> ...


HOw much do they weigh???????


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Homemade Plugs*

Those particular plugs weigh in at approximately 2-3 oz. They are made with soft wood and the plugs don't go completely through.

Extending the plug completely through would add some weight, but if I were to get serious, I'd put some castnet leads on the wire before gluing the end plug in. They would also rattle if you didn't glue them in place. You could get to possibly 6-8 oz in a heartbeat.

I realize that I didn't address the question of using a lathe or by hand. I did these with a sanding disk on a drill. I just hold the pluig in one hand and the drill in the other and sand off wood/PVC until it looks right; nothing real scientific. For the detail work, I use a Dremel Tool. To make gills etc, I will get out the woodburner and burn details into the PVC. Doesn't do anything but makes them look prettier.

I do have a rod wrapper that I use to ream and shape cork rod handles that I could possibly use to shape the ends of the plug. It would probably do a neater job. You could use a template and sandpaper to do this. 

I usually rub down the entire plug with sandpaper and alcohol or acetone(watch the fumes)to make a real smooth surface prior to painting. I paint by hand but will use an air brush if threatened.

I think that I've touched all bases for a while. 

Any other questions just ask. I have probably screwed up already and you won't have to repeat my mistakes. Like gluing the plugs in before inserting weights. Duh! C2


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

some i made just the other day


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I need to reconsider what wood scraps I clean outta my wood shop, and I have a box full of dowels that I had no use for until now.

Nice work!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> I need to reconsider what wood scraps I clean outta my wood shop, and I have a box full of dowels that I had no use for until now.
> 
> Nice work!


do it up its going to be a long winter.


----------

